
Books onSight – a beginner's journey into web development and contributions - wnafisi
https://github.com/wnafisi/books_onsight
======
wnafisi
Hi there, I'm a beginning developer and am looking to learn and grow as much
as I can. I created this book sharing app as a way to imporve my skills and
become more familiar with front-end and back-end development techniques.
Please feel free to submit issues and pull requests that improve the app in
any way, and that will teach me how different developers approach features in
web-based applications. Thanks and I look forward to engaging with the
community!

